# Reducing File Size of an MPG file?



## Jerold

Is there a utility that will reduce the file size of mpg files? I have some files that are 250MB and I was wondering if I can reduce them to about 50-75MB.


----------



## Moby

The free Windows Movie maker shipped with windows enables you to do this. You resave the file where it gives you options on the quality/file size.You will of course loose a lot of quality/screen resolution size in the process.


----------



## ashras99

I think the best software for doing this is Sorenson Squeeze. Gives you various presets and output is best according to size but not free at all.



Code:


http://www.sorensonmedia.com/


----------



## JohnWill

Since MPG files are already compressed, as Moby says, the resultant output will probably be pretty poor.


----------



## Jerold

How about converting them to another file format like wmv or asf...


----------



## ashras99

Definately quality always gone down after every conversion but try sorenson and you will be shocked with the quality/size.

**If settings not done right then it can also double the size of the file after conversion.


----------



## [email protected]

there are many ways to get file size down in mpegs. The process is in how the files are saved or exported. If they already exist as Mpeg files you need a video editing program to resave them. Do you have such a thing? If you do reply yes and then tell me what you want to use the files for, I'll help you get them near your target size.


----------



## brbpab94

How about Shrink ??


----------



## JohnWill

It doesn't matter what you process them with, taking a 250mb MPG file and squeezing it to 50mb will result in very poor quality.


----------



## ashras99

Exactly, compression means reduction in quality but now you have to see that quality reduction will be visible to human eyes or not.


----------



## Saxon

DivX is supposed to keep the quality of MPEG while converting it to MPEG4. Not used it myself but I have read claims of very small file sizes with negligible loss in quality. Here's the link.

http://www.divx.com/


----------



## Crimson_wake

I'm in the same boat. I want to reduce a 57.1Mb mpg file down to something around maybe 10Mb. It's just a 4 minute video that's embedded in my website.


----------

